# IBEW 440 and 477 transfers?



## unionelec (Jan 12, 2014)

First time poster, long time reader.

I was looking for any direction on joining either of these locals. I am moving to riverside county from LU 481, Indianapolis. I would very much like to stay union, and the move is already in progress. My home local wage (factoring living expense) is higher than 440, so im not chasing higher wages. I have a master's license in indiana so I believe I could pass the Cal. State cert. Test. I WILL need to find somewhat consistent work once I am finished moving. Is this feasible?, or will I be forced to leave the union.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

No one here is going to be able to give you better info than the training directors or business agents of the two locals involved. They are your starting point for the answers you need. 

I will say, that from what I have heard, Socal's work outlook should be decent for a few years, and it would really be in your long term interest to head out there AFTER you have your ticket. Why is that not an option?You likely will never recover the earnings potential you'll lose once you drop out of the IBEW. Good luck.

Note: you would have no problem passing the state test.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

get in contact with the union reps for the local you will be switching to
they can help you better:laughing:


----------



## unionelec (Jan 12, 2014)

*440 members*

Any 440 members on here? How do you view individuals tranfering into your local? This as important to me as being "able" to transfer.


----------



## unionelec (Jan 12, 2014)

ibuzzard said:


> No one here is going to be able to give you better info than the training directors or business agents of the two locals involved. They are your starting point for the answers you need.
> 
> I will say, that from what I have heard, Socal's work outlook should be decent for a few years, and it would really be in your long term interest to head out there AFTER you have your ticket. Why is that not an option?You likely will never recover the earnings potential you'll lose once you drop out of the IBEW. Good luck.
> 
> Note: you would have no problem passing the state test.


I do have a JW ticket, sorry, failed to mention that.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

unionelec said:


> Any 440 members on here? How do you view individuals tranfering into your local? This as important to me as being "able" to transfer.


Come on in. Welcome. Like these guys said, calling the hall would be your best bet but we have a really good outlook here, I'm working myself and I'd say 85% of my local is steady working right now.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Come on in. Welcome. Like these guys said, calling the hall would be your best bet but we have a really good outlook here, I'm working myself and I'd say 85% of my local is steady working right now.




Thank you for such a positive attitude brother Chris, it is true we do have plenty of work on the agenda. At the December union meeting we had a new transfer policy to pass on the floor. Any one with the intent to transfer into 440 now must have worked 4000 hours in our jurisdiction, at least 3 different contractors with satisfactory RIFs. Proof of Riverside county Drivers license and or auto in our area. I voted against this said policy change because I feel it goes way over the top and the new policy was written out of hate for the travelers (in my opinion) Now I am not sure but I believe that 477 has not had this issue arise yet and they have a generous amount of work their self. Good luck and when you get here give me a call.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> Thank you for such a positive attitude brother Chris, it is true we do have plenty of work on the agenda. At the December union meeting we had a new transfer policy to pass on the floor. Any one with the intent to transfer into 440 now must have worked 4000 hours in our jurisdiction, at least 3 different contractors with satisfactory RIFs. Proof of Riverside county Drivers license and or auto in our area. I voted against this said policy change because I feel it goes way over the top and the new policy was written out of hate for the travelers (in my opinion) Now I am not sure but I believe that 477 has not had this issue arise yet and they have a generous amount of work their self. Good luck and when you get here give me a call.


Absolutely Noah! Thank you for the acknowledgement. I did not know of this new rule. Yeah it kind of sounds like a hate thing myself. That makes it pretty tough for anybody to transfer. Wow! I need to go to January's meeting.


----------



## unionelec (Jan 12, 2014)

WOW!! 4000 hours. In what kind of time frame? That would take 4 or 5 years or more of working off of book 2. I could understand for a traveller to work off of book 1, but a legitimate relocation is different. 

The IO should implement some kind of "moving clause" allowing a member to transfer 1 or 2 times in their career "free of charge" under some sort of probationary period. I understand the fear of "travelers" jumping in front of local hands, but for an IBEW memeber to relocate is near impossible. If you own a house in a jurisdiction and can't be a member of the local that to me goes against what our international is about.

I am thankful for what the IBEW has allowed me to become, but some things seem unreasonable. I am not asking for a hand-out or special treatment, you know. I just want to be able to relocate with my family and continue to work for the union that I believe in and suppport to the fullest.

Ok, my rant is over.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

unionelec said:


> WOW!! 4000 hours. In what kind of time frame? That would take 4 or 5 years or more of working off of book 2. I could understand for a traveller to work off of book 1, but a legitimate relocation is different.
> 
> The IO should implement some kind of "moving clause" allowing a member to transfer 1 or 2 times in their career "free of charge" under some sort of probationary period. I understand the fear of "travelers" jumping in front of local hands, but for an IBEW memeber to relocate is near impossible. If you own a house in a jurisdiction and can't be a member of the local that to me goes against what our international is about.
> 
> ...




I relocated and it was kind of a pain, but not as bad as you'll likely have it. Local 48 requires 8000 hours and 4 years residency to switch locals, but you can sign book 1 with 1500 hours and 1 years residency. I had to wait until it was getting in to book 2 and then I worked 1388 hours and then sat home for almost a year, waiting for it to get in to book 2 again. Now I'm on book 1. I kind of see the reasoning though, it kind of irks me when guys sign book 1, knowing they will leave when the work is gone


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

unionelec said:


> WOW!! 4000 hours. In what kind of time frame? That would take 4 or 5 years or more of working off of book 2. I could understand for a traveller to work off of book 1, but a legitimate relocation is different.
> 
> The IO should implement some kind of "moving clause" allowing a member to transfer 1 or 2 times in their career "free of charge" under some sort of probationary period. I understand the fear of "travelers" jumping in front of local hands, but for an IBEW memeber to relocate is near impossible. If you own a house in a jurisdiction and can't be a member of the local that to me goes against what our international is about.
> 
> ...




There are IO guidelines but some locals prefer to go over board for what ever reason? Now as far as signing book one before the membership votes you in??? I would not recommend tugging on the cape of superman or signing book one in this manner, knowing these same people that you WILL piss off, are the ones who vote you in or not (No matter how qualified you are) Besides IO's rules which run along the same lines as state and federal labor laws. In my experience if you take an proactive approach, attend union meetings, offer to help when ever there is a need for the said local (political or even at the locals picnic, etc) show that you have true intentions of furthering the cause of the said local, not just there to take advantage of a given situation. I wish you well and look forward to meeting you.


----------

